

Be Over Flickr, But The Alternatives Aren't Much Better - talziv
http://talziv.me/be-over-flickr-but-the-alternatives-arent-bet

======
__chrismc
I recently moved out of Flickr, and into Dropbox. The only feature I miss from
Flickr is tagging, but Dropbox does give me the following:

    
    
      * Control of Folder/Sub-Folder organisational structure
      * Automatic web galleries, which don't look that bad, for a secondary feature
      * Easy sharing of the files/galleries with family and friends
      * Full control of my data - i.e. I can take it where I want, when I want
      * I can use Picassa (or a choice of tools) on my Mac to do any of the fancy edits/face recognition/etc Flickr built into their UI, or as an alternative GUI. For anything more substantive I can use Pixelmator 
      * It works well on my mobile devices, including simple and automatic uploading
    

Sure, it's not free, and space isn't "unlimited"; I pay for a 50GB Dropbox
account, but between referrals and other bonus space accrued over the years
I'm approaching 90GB on my account. Of that I use ~15-20% for my photo library
(including HD videos).

For me, the hard part was getting everything out of Flickr/iPhoto, and "de-
duping" my data to make sure I wasn't uploading a bunch of duplicate files.

